# Need E&M expert-ROS ?-19 views no reply



## CapeCodYankee (Feb 4, 2011)

I posted a question I was hoping to get a fast reply on-regardless of the fact 19 people viewed me prior question  posted today-not one reply from "anyone"...?????

  MUST a doctor note in the patients' exam note that he had reviewed ROS (based off of an in-take sheet patient and nurse complete and doctor initials and dates) in order for this ROS to even be considered done/reviewed OR is the fact the physician initialed and dated the in-take sheet patient completed enough to accept for points towards level of service.

 I believe the doctor MUST put note in patients' exam note in order for signed ROS sheet to even count-otherwise it is as if it was never done/reviewed by doctor and cannot be used towards level of service.

Can ANYONE confirm the above...????

Thank you!


----------



## Jagadish (Feb 5, 2011)

The ROS and/or PFSH may be recorded by ancillary staff or on a form completed by the patient. To document that the physician reviewed the information, there must be a notation supplementing or confirming the information recorded by others.


----------



## DGWILSON (Feb 5, 2011)

Islandboy said:


> I posted a question I was hoping to get a fast reply on-regardless of the fact 19 people viewed me prior question  posted today-not one reply from "anyone"...?????
> 
> MUST a doctor note in the patients' exam note that he had reviewed ROS (based off of an in-take sheet patient and nurse complete and doctor initials and dates) in order for this ROS to even be considered done/reviewed OR is the fact the physician initialed and dated the in-take sheet patient completed enough to accept for points towards level of service.
> 
> ...


The Trailblazerhealth Website (Intermediary for Texas) has a lot of information available on E/M coding. This is the direct link to it. I hope you find your answer. If you are not serviced by Texas, the Medicare intermediary for your state will probably have the same information available.

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Publications/Training Manual/EvaluationandManagementServices.pdf


----------



## cgrussell (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree with Jagadish-the physician must document that the information was reviewed.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 8, 2011)

*I DID answer your original post*

Well, Island Boy ... I, in fact, DID answer your original post.

Bear in mind that the members viewing this site are not being paid to staff it. We don't all get on the site daily.  And those viewing a particular thread may not have the expertise to answer, or the time to respond quickly.  Additionally, if someone wants to do some research in order to cite an authoritative source, that will take longer. 

Hope you've gotten responses that were helpful to you.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

